# Shipping issues with Petco



## rmingers (Apr 25, 2019)

So I ordered an Exo-Terra 24x18x24 online via Petco.com on April 26th. I picked them due to reasonable cost, and that they explicitly stated it would be shipped via Freight Carrier. Two days after purchasing it, I got an email from Petco, with a UPS ground tracking number. Obviously I was concerned, so I called Petco customer service. They reassured me it would be fine. 

Two days later I get another email saying it was damaged in transit (no shit). Frustrated, I call Petco again and request it be resent, properly. They swear up and down they will handle it. Next day I get yet another UPS ground tracking number. Again I call Petco, requesting they make sure it is properly shipped via LTL freight. Now I'm told they don't actually ship it, it's RC Hagen out of California, and they have no control over its shipping. Two days after, I was checking the UPS website and they said it was damaged in transit. No email from Petco, or UPS. Now I call Petco ready to read them the Riot Act. After 90 minutes on the phone with them, they again promise it will be taken care of. After getting off the phone with them, I called RC Hagen in Fortuna, CA. The guy I spoke with there said they ship it the way they are told to ship it by Petco. He states that they either ship things UPS ground (non-fragile) or Fed-Ex Freight, if it is. 

Five days after that my terrarium is delivered UPS ground to my house (I bet you can see where this is going). The UPS guy gets my box out of his truck, and when he sets it down, you can hear the glass inside scraping and breaking. I obviously refuse delivery, and once again am on the phone with Petco. Now that they have attempted to deliver my package 3 times, they will not honor our agreement, and I will supposedly be receiving a refund in 5-7 business days. Do I have any recourse here? 

This is the exact wording (each is separately located on each page) from petco.com

This item ships via freight carrier. Free shipping, if applicable, includes curbside delivery only.

This items ships via freight carrier. Please enter your information to schedule your delivery.

This item can ship only via freight carrier. In order to complete your order, we must have a valid phone number. The shipping company will contact you separately to coordinate delivery. Please enter your phone number when prompted during the add-to-cart process.

I just thought I'd let everyone here know, if you buy a terrarium from Petco, they will lie to you about how it will be shipped, and lay the blame anywhere else they can.

I called RC hagen today, but they closed before I could get in touch with them. I hope they will sell one directly to me, because there is not one brick and mortar store within 100 miles that has the one I want.

Has anyone else had a similar issue with them?

https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/exo-terra-large-x-tall-terrarium-36x18x36 Here is the Large X-tall, cause apparently i've bought out all the Med Tall ones lol.

-Matt


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

If you don't get a refund in 7 days, simply cut and paste what you've written above and send it off to your credit card company, and you'll get your refund.


----------



## rmingers (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm not concerned about getting my money back, that's a given. I'm just pissed I wasted 3 weeks getting jerked around. I figured I'd let any prospective new terrarium owners know, so they can look elsewhere.


----------



## srod (Aug 2, 2014)

Have you spoken with a store manager to see if they can get one shipped to your nearest store so you can pick it up?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmingers (Apr 25, 2019)

The nearest Petco to me is about 40 miles one way, so I'm not really wanting to do that. I did speak with the warehouse manager at RC Hagen in California. I called him after they sent me the 2nd UPS tracking label, and I called after the 3rd arrived broken. He said it my situation was ridiculous and he would call Petco on my behalf and have them send me one properly. I am waiting till Monday to hear back on that front. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pitbull (Feb 11, 2017)

I've ordered exo-terras from Petco before and all of them have arrived intact via freight. One of them was that exact model itself. (But thanks to Socratic Monologue, I'll be ordering from Kens Fish now due to those fantastic exo-terra prices)

If the warehouse manager can't help you out, you can always try calling Petco's corporate line and talk to someone there. Speaking as someone with big-box-store experience, when HR or corporate yells at you for screwing up, you get things done properly next time.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm not sure what I said or where I said it, but it seems that Ken's doesn't ship Exo Terras:

https://www.kensfish.com/reptile-supplies/reptile-cages/reptile-glass-terrariums.html

Sorry if I said something misleading elsewhere.


----------



## rmingers (Apr 25, 2019)

So after a week of back and forth with RC Hagen and Petco, I noticed something interesting. Petco completely removed the item (exo-terra glass 24x18x24) from their website. Of course they will still sell you a 36x18x36 for $500, but the one I've been trying to buy for the last month has been completely scrubbed from their website. Apparently (I heard this from the guy I've been in contact with at RC Hagen) they are planning on doing some test shipments to see why UPS ground isn't appropriate to send 60lb glass boxes through. I wish they'd just send me the money that it would cost to do this investigation, because the answer is obvious. 

My refund was processed this week, so I'm washing my hands of Petco, and ordering it through LLLReptile. (still shipped out via RC Hagen, because they supply all US exo-terras). It ended up being like 30 bucks more through LLL, but they actually freight ship their fragile orders, instead of using the cheapest option available.

With any luck, I should have it in 2-3 weeks. I look forward to making my vivarium, and will be posting a build journal documenting my (probably terrible) process in the coming month. I was planning on documenting the entire process internally, then releasing the entire build once it is completely finished (well, until I have all my plants in anyway).

Thank you guys for listening to my ranting, I hope to be able to show off my work before July.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I'm not sure what I said or where I said it, but it seems that Ken's doesn't ship Exo Terras:
> 
> https://www.kensfish.com/reptile-supplies/reptile-cages/reptile-glass-terrariums.html
> 
> Sorry if I said something misleading elsewhere.


It was still a good tip, though. I ordered a couple of internal filters (for tads and my daughter's turtle tank) yesterday. Thanks for the heads-up 

Mark


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

RC Hagen is on fontana? thats 5 min away from, never knew that


----------



## rmingers (Apr 25, 2019)

Yea, one warehouse is in Fontana, CA. The other is in Mansfield, MO.


----------



## rmingers (Apr 25, 2019)

https://imgur.com/6qDFzvATest Message for upcoming post


----------

